# Ideas for a solution besides duct tape.



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

How do I latch these doors in the open position???
The wind blows them and I would like to lock the open with some type of mechanism.
The doors are "swinging bi-fold" and open 180 degrees.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i'd go with a small sliding bolt mounted on the lower door corner, into a hole positioned where you want it to stay.


----------



## Turbosaurus (Aug 28, 2013)

Id use an eye bolt with a hook latch- or do a web search for shutter latch hardware- 
fasten the eye bolt, or receiving end of a shutter latch into a mortar joint, then hang the hook off it and mark fastening point on the inside of the center panels of the doors at appropriate height so the latch or hook hangs down invisible when the doors are closed, when you open the doors, flip the latch into the eye bolt or receiving end of a shutter latch.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

A small rare earth magnet (3/8") should hold them open. You can drill and set it flush with the door and then super glue a small piece of steel to the fireplace. Color each with magic marker or paint to camouflage.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*lid closures*

Pick from one of the many ways to hold the lids on boxes open. The first one is what came to mind first:

http://woodworking.rockler.com/search#w=lid%20closures&asug=&sli_uuid=&sli_sid=

To get the door to open a full 180 degrees may be a problem with these. I do like the magnet idea, but they would be visible unless counter bored from the back of the door. A small rod imbedded in the wall with a turnable piece on the end like a screen window latch.
How about an arm on the inside that swings out to prevent it from closing. Or a wedge or block that goes into the hinge opening to prevent it from closing.

They appear to be bi-folds which may add some new issues, I donno? Actually it may make it easier. :blink: Two magnets on each of the bi-folds that hold them together may work...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

joek30296 said:


> A small rare earth magnet (3/8") should hold them open. You can drill and set it flush with the door and then super glue a small piece of steel to the fireplace. Color each with magic marker or paint to camouflage.
> Just my 2 cents.


+1. :yes: Magnets will work, and so will friction catches.








 







.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

What I finally did was use Velcro self stick pads to hold the bifolded doors together and then drilled a small screw hole in the stone just above the doors and glued a simple screen door hook in it. I drilled a hole in the top of the door sets for the hook to hook...to.  

I also thought about the magnet idea previously but the stone isn't all the same "protrusion" so I couldn't place the contact points in the same places for symmetry. 

thanks for the ideas


----------

